# Solution: Bank Info Update in app



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

My bank info got disappeared after the new app update and I just opened a new bank account and there is no support help (as usual) so I figured it out by myself how to update my bank info in the app. Here is the solution, just download the older version (3.0.1540) of the app and it will show and let you update the info. If anyone need the link for older version PM me and I will send the link.


----------

